# road computer



## pdh (Feb 19, 2006)

What band/model computer do you all use on your bikes


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*computer*



pdh said:


> What band/model computer do you all use on your bikes


Shimano Flight Deck.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*You'll probably get more resonses in the General forum*

As for your question, I use Specialized Pro on my Fondriest. Used to have aSpecialized Elite on my Klein but that broke. Don't know what caused it but it just stopped working. Now, my S pro has partially malfunctioned. The altimeter, temperature, and grade does not work. I will never get another Spesh piece of Shyte ever. Cateyes on my MTB for many years and not a single problem. Cateye= Japanese quality. Spesh=garbage. Ride ON!!!


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

Polar 725x for me


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

SHIMANO FLIGHT DECK.. On the road
CATEYE - unknown model w/rear wheel censor and cadence.. On the Trainer
No Computer on the Mt. Bike.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Takes a Licking...*

...and keeps on ticking. Timex analog watch. Have not used a computer for over a year now. If you are looking for a basic computer I would recommend a Cateye. Simple functions and quality product.


----------



## jimrolf (Sep 22, 2004)

*polar 720i*

I use the polar 720i. It's got all the computer functions plus heart rate monitor info, plus the ability to download all of this to your computer. If you are as much of a geek as i am, then you will appreciate it. If not, go with something cheaper....;

jim


----------



## Jim the Giant rider (Jul 15, 2005)

Shimano Flight Deck


----------



## Toddy71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Cateye Astrale 8, rear speed and cadence.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

*My vote on Astrale 8 too.*



Toddy71 said:


> Cateye Astrale 8, rear speed and cadence.


Polar 510 broke after a year of use. Sigma wireless broke after a month of use. Back on wire and never look backed.


----------



## dsantilli28 (Nov 16, 2001)

Vetta RT88 wireless, nothing fancy but besides new batteries it has been running five years plus.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Shimano Flight Deck on mine.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*ditto!*



Toddy71 said:


> Cateye Astrale 8, rear speed and cadence.


I'm on the Astrale 8 bandwagon


----------



## longhorn31 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Astrale 8*

Just got the Astrale 8 to replace my 10 year old Vetta. Wanted cadence, didn't want wireless. Very nice that the cadence is very readable for this old man with presbyopia.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

*Garmin Edge 305 HR/CAD*

:mad2:


----------



## DaveN (Jun 25, 2005)

Garmin Edge 305 HR. Love it!


----------



## remy (Sep 21, 2005)

Cateye Wireless / Cadence ... so far, so good (only had it a few months)


----------

